# Selling photos online



## calilove27 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm a college student and photography has been one of my hobbies for quite a few years now. Im a full time student, so I don't have much time for a job. And I'm just wondering if there's any way I can promote my photography and sell my photos online somehow? I've heard about stock photography websites and if that's the only way to go, then be it. Do you know any legit sites I can start off with?


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 8, 2014)

calilove27 said:


> I'm a college student and photography has been one of my hobbies for quite a few years now. Im a full time student, so I don't have much time for a job. And I'm just wondering if there's any way I can promote my photography and sell my photos online somehow? I've heard about stock photography websites and if that's the only way to go, then be it. Do you know any legit sites I can start off with?



With stock photography you make pennies per image so you have to have thousands of good ones on there to make any money. 

There are a handful of sites that say they will sell prints of your photos but the problem is the only people that go to those sites are photographers trying to sell there photos. 

You could sell from you're own site but then you have the problem of how do you get people there.


----------



## NedM (Mar 8, 2014)

Honestly, in this day and age, it has become increasingly harder for photographers to sell their work. People would just rather look at them instead of really appreciating the art and actually buy any. Trust me, the only people who have ever bought my photos were either other photographers or a couple of hipsters looking to add some 'originality' to their rooms. 

Because of how our society works and the state of the economy, nobody wants to buy overpriced prints. It's the cold truth.
People mindlessly just look at a photos, mutter a few words like, "Oh! I know this place!" or "Wow, this is so pretty!"  and then move on with their lives.
I could go on and on about my days as a vendor selling my prints but you get the point.

Good luck, kid.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 15, 2014)

I found it very hard to sell prints online, even 10 years ago. Here in St. Louis they are many galleries to show and sell your work. One is really cool, the guy that runs it does monthly shows, 33 artists showing 3 pieces of work for $30 a head, he has a reception on a Friday night and your prints are shown for a week. I've sold many that way.


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2014)

calilove27 said:


> I'm a college student and photography has been one of my hobbies for quite a few years now. Im a full time student, so I don't have much time for a job. And I'm just wondering if there's any way I can promote my photography and sell my photos online somehow? I've heard about stock photography websites and if that's the only way to go, then be it. Do you know any legit sites I can start off with?


Almost *a* *billion* new photos are uploaded to the Internet _every day_.
Selling your photos requires that you advertise and promote your photos, just like has to be done to sell any any other product.

There are Microstock agencies that for the most part sell royalty-free (RF) photograph use licensing.
The larger stock photo agencies like Getty Images and Corbis that sell both RF and RM (rights-managed) use licenses.
RF pays pennies and RM can pay dollars, but not as many dollars as RM could demand in the past.
Royalty-free - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rights Managed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Getty Images is the largest stock photo agency.
Getty Images makes 35 million images free to use » British Journal of Photography

How To Contribute and Sell Stock Photos And Images - iStock
Stock Contributor Royalties - iStock
Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos - iStock



> *How do I sell my images on gettyimages.com?*
> 
> If you'd like to submit your work, visit our contributor section to find out more. In addition, you can join theFlickr collection on gettyimages.com and submit your work.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 15, 2014)

I think stock photography used to be a viable option but I don't think it seems so anymore. Besides Getty's latest stunt I've seen what I'd call DIY sites where people posting just usernames list their mostly amateur looking photos that are then licensed for actual pennies! And sites that take a percentage for doing nothing more than providing a site for users to post on where people seem all too eager to practically give their photos away. 

Sarcasm aside, it seems like photography would not be a realistic option for extra income. I've started submitting to juried exhibits but don't expect to exactly make a fortune, but then I don't rely on photography for any income. You could take a look at PDN (Photo District News) - stock agencies used to be on there but I don't know what's current.


----------

